# The world's best countries - Newsweek



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Interactive infographic of the world's best countries -

Interactive Infographic of the World's Best Countries - Newsweek


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

enjoyed the link, makes interesting reading Scharlack


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

patient man said:


> enjoyed the link, makes interesting reading Scharlack


Thanks!

I don't know how reliable these articles/reports are, but it's good to see Canada in 7th overall and ranking 2nd on education.

The countries that surprised me the most are Slovenia and Czech Rep (both ahead of Portugal).

Cheers!


----------

